# Baseline 24th march



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi

This is my first ivf and i started D/R saturday just gone. Im D/R for a long time due to my clinic not being able to fit me in for EC in march, so have moved it to april.
Wondering if there is anyone else who has their baseline on or around the 24th march to share experience's.

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I start D/R next Saturday and my baseline scan is Mar 28th


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Michelle, am on day 4 of DR and this is my first and hopefully last IVF. I am also DR for quite a long time and my baseline scan is on 24th March. Its so nice having a cycle buddy! Good luck with your tx and i hope and  that we both get a BFP.




 
Footsie
xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

DHC - Hi hun. Hope all is going well, you must of started yesterday, are you injecting or sniffing? good luck   

Footsie - How are you feeling? Are you injecting or sniffing? Nice to have a cycle buddie too. Its nice to not feel so alone is this journey. Where are you having TX?

AFM - Im injecting and im on day 9 of DR. Started AF 2 days ago, its been a bit heavier than normal but no more painfull for me. The only side effect ive really been having is that i keep forgetting to do things or cant remember if i have done things. Example: went to run a bath, put the tap on walked away came back 5 mins later and forgot to put the plug in    silly things like that! 

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Michelle, it's next Saturday I start sniffing, got to do that for 3 weeks then hopefully can start stimming. I get a bit forgetful as well when I'm d/r, this will be my 3rd attempt and each time it the side effects have been different.


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

DHC - Oh yeah just read your first post again, sorry. Good luck next week! This is what i mean with my brain, it just dont work!!! xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

XxMichellexX said:


> DHC - Oh yeah just read your first post again, sorry. Good luck next week! This is what i mean with my brain, it just dont work!!! xx


hehehehe

how are you finding the side effects so far? have you had any hot flushes yet ?


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Michelle and DHC, hope you are both having a good Sunday.


Michelle - Am injecting and so far no terrible side effects. I hope it stays that way!! Am at Homerton in London. where are you? You are so right its so nice having someone to talk to on here who is going through the same thing as family and friends don't really understand!!.   


DHC - Good luck next week.




Footsie
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Footsie.

To be honest I found most of the side effects bearable with d/regging, it was the stimming that made me feel rough.

Good luck to you both xx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

DHC - I am getting hot sometimes, but at the mo im on AF and i get like that during that time anyway. So just have to wait till AF finishes and see how i feel then. 

Footsie - Im at Bourn hall colchester. Even tho all friends and family know that i have to have IVF, none of them know that im having it right now. I just dont know how i am going to feel going through this the first time, so didnt really want all the question from everyone, as they would phone every 5 mins to see how im getting on. Its good to talk to poeple who have been or are going though it tho as you all understand.

xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Michelle and DHC,

How are you both getting on?

Today is day 6 DR and i have a terrible headache despite having drank 1.5ltrs of water already! I am just getting fed up with this and wishing the next few weeks away! Arrrrrrrrrrg

hope u are both having a better day


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi hun, Sorry the headaches are bad    hopefully they ease up soon. Ive not been to bad so far, starting to get slight headaches. Just hoping the weeks fly by now. Just wish that i could tell if it was working. Did want to phone my clinic and see if they could fit me in for a scan but i supose i will just have to wait. Hope you have a good day x

DHC - Hope your well hun x


xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I would always get the headaches just after doing the nasal spray and they would last for a few hours. Drinking water and having a paracetamol should help to ease them. 

Well 4 more days until I start sniffing, I think that's when it will all hit me again, the reality of going through another tx.


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey all

Footsie - Hows the headaches? Mine have gotten worse    just trying to get on with it but it really does stop you in your tracks x

DHC - Not long now hun x


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Michelle - The headaches are not too bad at the moment just feeling a bit low today. Am sorry yours have got worse just try and drink lots of water. I also had acupuncture last night which might have helped. Yay.....3 weeks today to the baseline scan. I just keep wishing the days silly eh! hope you feel better hun.

DHC - Hope you well. I bet you can't wait to get started!


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Footsie - I know what you mean about wishing the days away. I dont know if having a ticker in my sig helpfull or not, i look at it everyday and get excited that another day has gone but then think anout how many days are left    
Can i ask, if you dont mind, why you are DR for so long? xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

I love your ticker as it shows exactly how many weeks and days to go.

I have no idea why am DR for this long. The clinic just gave me the dates for bloods/scan and I didn't question them why because I was just relieved to get started at long last! My guess is that they didn't have anymore spots for EC at end of March. I was quite unhappy about it at first but now am quite glad because it will be more convenient to take time off work for EC/ET. I have also read (on another forum) that DR for long sometimes is better for some women and the chances of a BFP are higher! hope its true for us

Enjoy your evening
xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Ohh i hope thats true about DR for longer! 
Same reason im DR for such a long time, and also more convenient for me too as i work in school and easter half term is right around EC/ET.


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone and hello Michelle again  

I am DR at the moment on day 2 and so far, no side effects. I am also taking Norethisterone and about an hour after i take it, i feel sick for a bit and have had a thick head all week.

I am also doing DR for 3 weeks (+2days) as baseline scan on the 23rd - again cos my clinic is chocca. I have the 2nd and 3rd week off in April coincidentally so hopefully that will be most of my 2ww, although being at work would have probably made the time past quicker!

Nice to see there are a few of us going through tx at the same time xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well.

I am now on day 12 of DR but still no AF! I've got all the signs of but she's not here yet. Its been a rough few days with headaches,cramps and sore (.) (.) aaaarrrrrrrrrrrg!

Michelle - how are you doing hun? 
DHC - so you've now started uh? how are you finding it?
Angel - hope you are ok.

xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey all

Angel - Hi hunni x Hope all is going well and the side effects are not affecting you too much.

Footsie - Hope AF makes an appearence soon hun.

DHC - Now you have started (i hope im right this time)    Hope its all going ok.

AFM, still having slight spotting but getting less and less each day, its been annoying AF lasting this long but i hope that means that DR is working and my lining is now nice and thin. Headaches seem to be easing, they are at their worst a few hours after my injection so can find it hard to sleep. 

Take care xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Its really nice there are a few of us going through tx at almost the same time and good to support eachother.

I am now on day 6 of DR with the nasal spray and yesterday i started feel really sick and on and off again today. Feel really rough with a thick head! Horrible and got 18 days to go! 

I hope you are all feeling a bit better?

Most of us seem to be experiencing headaches, i guess from Michelle that they may get worse yet?

Chin up all, its worth it   xx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all keeping well.

Michelle - how are you doing hun? has the spotting stopped now and how are the headaches?

DHC- how are you getting on with the jabs? hope you are ok.

Angel - Hope you are feeling better now and the headaches anr lessening.

AFM, now in day 14 and AF finally decided to show up yesterday so quite relieved. Two more weeks to baseline scan and I cant wait to hopefully start stimms! 

Have a good evening
xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Footsie,

Its getting closer now isnt it - cant wait! Stimming for me two weeks tomorrow 

Yes thank you my headaches are better, more like a thick head everyday which feels like i am hungover when im not!  

Michelle how are you? Hope your feeling better now?

My AF is due today and i also stopped the tabs 3 days ago so anytime now, it will be here with a vengence no doubt 

xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all

Footsie - Spotting still here but very off and on    Glad AF arrived for you hun. Not long now hey    x

Angel - Hope AF doesnt keep you waiting. Glad your head is feeling better x

DHC - Hope your ok? x

Getting quite fed up with DR, been at it since 19th feb and now just getting impatient to start stimming, never wishing my days away so much. 

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

well d/regging is a pain in the @rse, think I've got every side effect possible with it, bleurgh !!!!


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

Hope alls going well with you.

It's now 10 days until my baseline scan and I can tell you I can't wait! It seems such a long time ago that I started on these injections though thankfully the side effects haven't been too bad.

Have a good day all
xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey all,

How is everyone doing?  Footsie - not long now, mine is 9 days, cant wait!! 

Thanks for asking Michelle, my AF turned up yesterday and it is really painful so cuddling a hot water bottle! Painkillers arent much help!

I understand we need to drink 3 litres of water each day once we are stimming (which will kill me as i am on the toilet all the time now and barely drink)! Is there anything else we need to be doing?

xxxxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi All,

How are you all getting on?

Angel - Yeeeeeees not long to go now! I honestly cant wait to get start the next stage! You are right about the water, 1 pint or 1 litre of milk (not sure which), hot water bottle on your tummy and lots of protein. Hope you feel better with the AF lovely, just finished mine and it was the most painful i could remember!

Michelle - How are you sweetie? Hope the spotting has now stopped.

DHC - How are you hun? I hope you are feeling better and the side effects have subsided.

AFM, just headaches at the moment though still drinking my 2 litres of water a day. What drugs and doses are you all on for the stimms?

xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey ladies,

DHC - how are you hun, you feeling any better?

Footsie - i replied to your other post about the Gonal F on the other link, im on 300 a night with 12 nights worth and apparently a high dose cos of my age.  

Michelle - how are things for you hun, you feeling ok?

AFM - my AF is only day 3 and it seems to be stopping but im usually a 6 day cycle, do you think thats ok? The first couple of days were hell and sooo painful like you say Footsie but not bleeding as bad as it feels  

Getting closer girlies  

xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Angel, you might find that you start bleeding again slightly just to get rid of the last remnants of your lining. I hoping I have another slight bleed, started d/regging on day 1 of cycle and next af would be due a few days after stimming, I just don't want stimming to be delayed.

Feeling really rough this morning and have to go on a course with a few people from work today, and to be honest I can't be bothered with it. Just had my first teary moment this morning when I woke up, argh bloody hormones.


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey all,

I hope you day is going well and hanging in there for this never ending DR!

Angel - Thanks so much for replying to my queries hun (for the other link too). I guess I will have to speak to the clinic when I go there for the scan next week. I almost wish I were on 450 as then it would be 2 injections per pen. I have a very low AMH thats why am on 375. Hows AF now? i hope the pain has eased off. 

DHC - hope you are feeling better. 

Michelle - How are you doing hun?

AFM, I have accupuncture this evening so hoping it will relax me. 

Have a good evening ladies

xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey all,

Footsie - Yeah i agree - 450 would make it much easier. Im lucky i suppose as im on 300 which is one pen for 3 nights. Your amount is difficult, maybe the nurse will work it out with you.

DHC - I actually rang the nurse today to ask if it was ok if my AF was lighter and less days and she said as long as i have had an AF its fine. I am still bleeding today though. Its mad isnt it, spend months/years not wanting an AF and now we all want it big time! 

I had to do a training day on Monday and i felt like sh*t cos of AF and really didnt want to go - how was it today? Have the side effects eased at all?  My headaches have definitely got worse and im so hot and sweaty all the time! 

Michelle - where are you?  

Anyway, got a thumping head so need to probably go to bed.

Sweet dreams everyone 

xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey all

Sorry not been on for a while. My headaches have gone but been replaced with feeling so down    cant wait just to move on to the next stage now.

Footsie - Im going to be on 112.5 gonal f and 0.25 bursereline. Hoping its gonna be enough! Hope you had a good time at acupuncture and are feeling relaxed.

Angel - I had 2 days of heavy bleeding then about 8 days of light/spotting. Would be great if there was a way of us knowing if its all working ok before scan.

DHC - Hope you start feeling better soon.

xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

1 MORE WEEK TO GO!

(Pointless post i know, just happy that we are nearly there)


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Michelle,

I am sorry you have been feeling down  i get moments like think - terrified this isnt going to work 
It is such a rollercoaster, to be honest, i cannot wait for it to be over now but we are getting closer to the end 

I am still bleeding so hope its all good.

Take it easy xxxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey ya

Hope all are well, its been very quite here. Not long now!!!!

I started spotting again yesterday and having some cramps, im hoping its a good thing but just cant help but worry something isnt right    Still feeling very down aswell   

4 MORE DAYS (3 for you angel) xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Michelle, spotting whilst d/regging esp towards the end is good, I've got cramps as well but no spotting yet, just lots of ewcm (had that for over a week now)


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Michelle,

Sorry your still feeling down - must admitt ive cried most days for the last week and had an arguement with my manager on Friday which ive never done and really wanted to tell her to f**k off but luckily i didnt!!

This is day 8 of my AF and its still there although light - cant beleive i actually rang up on day 3 as it was so light that day, i thought that was it lol!

Still got a banging headache, this 3rd week of the spray is awful!! Really looking forward to stimming  

Footsie - how are you hun?

DHC - Are you waiting for your AF to appear?


Have a good evening everyone xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Angel, I'm just starting the 3rd week and I'm finding this the hardest part, I feel so emotionally, mentally and physically drained. I still wouldn't worry about you bleeding, it'll stop once you start stimming.

I doubt I will get a full blown af as i got one on day 1 of stimming, so by the 28th March I'll only be on day 23 of my cycle, I'm just hoping my lining hasn't got built up again since af ended.


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey All,

hope you are all well.

Angel - Its normal hun to spot. I have been spotting on/off since my AF which was almost 2 weeks ago. Sorry you've been feeling fed up. I hear you because i feel exactly the same! I feel like I've been DR forever!

Michelle - Hope you are feeling more positive lovely. 3 days to scan. Yipeeee.......

DHC - I know how you feel hun, feeling drained and so tired of this whole process! I was so hot last night and I dont know whether its the weather changing or the hot flushes but i suspect its the latter!

Have a good day all
xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

DHC - Glad the spotting towards the end can be a good thing! Sorry your feeling rough hun, big    xx

Angel -    i have really not wanted to go to work aswell, i havent get much patients with it really. 

Footsie -    to you aswell. Could you imagin us all getting together right now, we would all be crying and yelling and rocking back and forth   

Not long now girls! xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Evening ladies,


Angel - Lots of luck for tomorrow and I hope you are all ready for the stims.   


Michelle - Hope you are ok hun. Just think only 2 more sleeps until the scan!  


DHC - Hope you are feeling better




AFM, I am generally feeling ok except for the hot flushes I've been having for the last few days! I have got bloods tomorrow and then baseline scan on Thursday. Am hoping and   that all be ok and get the go a head to start stims. So sick and tired of down regging!


    and   to you all.


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey all

Sorry been awol, DP suprised me with a camping trip just so i could get out of the house for a little while this week. 
Anyway....went for scan this morning and all is perfect (thats what they said)    Lining was 1.4mm and i have 14 follicles one side and 8 on the other. So i start stimms tomorrow!

Angel - How was yours hun?

Footsie - How did it go?

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Michelle, that is great news xx

Angel and Footsie ~ hope your scans went well


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hope all are well    Its been very quite on here.

DHC  - Hope all is still going well and that your feeling much better x


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey all,

Michelle - That's great news hun. At last it must seem like things are moving along nicely. When is your next scan?

DHC- Just a few more days until your scan lovely. I hope alls well on Monday and you can start stimming.

Angel - How did you get on hun? Are you stimming now?

AFM, scan went well and the dr was happy that I had DR properly. I tried asking about the size of the lining and follies but she didnt tell me. She was such a miserable dr though! I start stimming on Monday 28th and to be quite honest am quite upset with my clinic as the nurse has made me DR for longer because they couldn't fit me in for EC. 
Arrrrrrrghh......now just wishing the days away!

Have a lovely day

Hoping and praying that we all get BFPs.
xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi footsie 
Glad your scan went well hun, great news! Sorry that your having to DR a few more days longer tho, but monday will be here before you know it! The most important thing is that the DR has worked.

My next scan is on wednesday, and now praying that stimming is going to work...its never ending all this worrying!!

xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

Yeah I guess you are right the DR worked! I was just disappointed as I thought that I would start the stimms today and have EC w/c 4th all being well. Also the nurse annoyed me when she said 'Its not my fault you need IVF' just because I mentioned how they have been postponing every stage of tx I have been getting to! Usually the nurses there are compassionate and sympathetic but this wasn't so I hope i dont see her on my next scan! sorry for the moan.

Anyway my next scan is on 4th so hoping that I have some follies growing. You are right, non-stop worrying at each stage!

Good luck with your first Gonal F tonight 
xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

How are you?

Sorry i havent been on for a few days, headaches been really bad!

Michelle- you have loads of follies, that is great news  

Footsie - that is really frustrating but not long now! 

DHC - How are you feeling now? Has your AF arrived? Hope your feeling a bit better but like me, sounds like your finding the 3rd week tough 

AFM - well i have done two nights of stimm injections and it does not hurt one bit but still felt nervous again tonight. I put an ice cube on my belly for a few seconds first though 

Did something really stupid though - thought id primed the Gonal-F pen and i hadnt and now i have done two doses and got one left in it but DH noticed a tiny air bubble tonight after id done it so said, really i should prime it tomorrow before the last dose - what do you think? He says air bubbles are dangerous!  

Still had a headache today and blurry vision and thought stimms would make me feel better but not yet!  
My scan went well, she said she wouldnt even ring up for the blood test results! She mentioned some follies but not the sizes or quantity - she said i would need 3 at 17mm to book EC.
Showed me on scan and looked a few on each side, some bigger than others. 
8 day scan on friday - will know loads more then! Cant wait! 


Hope your having a good weekend xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Angel - So pleased for you that your baseline went well. I have had a few headache's the last few days, and i know thats its not drinking enough, its all i do    As for priming the pen, im not sure, i dont know if priming it now will make any difference. As for air bubble its nothing to worry about, its only dangerous if a it goes into a main vein and has to be alot more air than that. I just looked at mine (and i have primed mine) and it still has a air bubble in it. If your that worried give clinic a call hun x

Hugs to everyone else


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey all,

DHC - Hope you got on well with your scan and can start stimming.

Michelle, Angel - Hows the stimming going? Hope the DR side effects have now gone!

I will be starting the Gonal F jabs and I can't wait! It finally feels like things are moving a long!

Have a nice day all
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Scan went well, bloods have come back fine, so I start stimming tomorrow, think the reality of it all has just hit me (again!)


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

That's great news hun. I know what you mean by the reality hitting you as thats exactly how I feel! Hopefully in a couple of weeks or so we will be PUPO!


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

DHC - that is great news! Stimming tomorrow, catching up with the rest of us  

Michelle - thanks for you advice re; priming. Well i started a new pen tonight and primed it and done my dose and there is still an air bubble! Just now worried im not getting the correct dose! Ill call the nurse tomorrow and let you know.

Footsie - when do you start the stimming? Bet your getting excited! I love the injections (mad i know) but each one means a day closer!  

AFM - well i have a banging head again, making me feel sick and work really tough so stimming hasnt helped me feel better yet!  

Need to go lay down - have a great evening ladies xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

DHC - Glad scan went well hun x Yey for starting stimming too x 

Footsie - Been having headaches and a bit more tired than normal. Did you start stimming tonight, if so hope it went ok x

Angel - Why do think your not getting the right dose hun? Im sure all is well x I just make sure the air bubble is at the top when i inject and not near the needle.

AFM, been getting quite a few cramps, especially in my back, hoping its nothing to worry about    Got my first scan on wednesday, then again on friday. Hoping its all working!

xxxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

hi all

Went for scan this moring. Lining is 8.9mm and i have 21 follies. Alot of them are around 10mm with one being 13mm. They took blood and said they would phone me this afternoon if i need to lower my dose but nothing so far. Back on friday for second scan.

Hope all are well xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Michelle, that's great news hun, so many follies and great lining! Once stimming starts everything goes so fast, you will probably have EC next week! Will they be able to tell you when EC is on Friday?
I am so pleased for you  

Angel, DHC - how are you both?

AFM, I finally started stimming on Monday so am on day 3 and I have my scan on Monday 4th so am hoping there some nice follies growing! EC should hopefully be w/c 11th.


Big hugs to you all


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi ladies,

So sorry i havent been on for a few days but i have been so ill with sickness, today i actually feel ok   

Michelle - you wed scan sounds great! 21 follies WoW!   Good luck for tomorrows scan, sounds like you may be ready!

Footsie - Glad your stimms is going ok, not long now - you arent far behind, we are all getting closer  

DHC - Hi hun you are stimming too now! How is it going? You are cyclling almost the same days as Footsie!

AFM - day 8 scan tomorrrow and i can wait! Been fine with my tummy but today i have a dull ache both sides and some burning. Injections been easy and been doing well myself but tonights really stung  

Hopefully ill have some good news tomorrow night!

Not long now  

xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Angel - Good luck today hun. I have a few bruises on my tummy from injection, but overall its not been to bad.

Footsie - Hope injections are going ok. I have a scan too on monday, thats all i seem to do at the mo!

DHC - Hope your well hun?

AFM - Scan went well again today. I now have 26 follies but some are small. Most are around 10-11mm but have a few at 15mm    Lining is 11.1mm. So all going well so far 

xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey all,

Michelle - That's wonderful news hun. It seems you have responded really well! I am sure by Monday they will have grown much more as they grow by 2mm a day. 

Angel - how was your scan? Hope everything went well and there are lots of follies! 

DHC - hope the stimming is going well.

AFM, Its day 5 of the stimms today and just wishing away the days til the scan though am anxiious about it as I haven't felt any niggles in the ovaries! I am hoping and praying that there are follicles growing with healthy eggs in them!

Have a good day ladies 
xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Had my day 8 scan today and lots of follies, 3 @17mm, [email protected] and so on. Lining 13.9mm of course all this means nothing to me! 

Well, i got a call at 4.30pm today from the nurse to say my EC is Tuesday!! I didnt really get any info except that an IVF nurse from Bristol will call me on Sunday to give me further instructions to do my HCG shot that night  Just remembered its mothers day and i am supposed to be spending the day with her and she has no signal at her house and my mobile has no voicemail! Great will have to wait in for call  

For you lovely ladies that have had EC and ET - on the paperwork i was given today it states that on day 2 i will get a call by 11.30am to book ET. Is that for that day? I was of the understanding it was taken each day at a time and if the embryos look good, it would be more days than 2? Also, would they expect me to go in that day when they call as my hubby would be at work and needs to know the day before!?

Footsie - glad stimms going well x
DHC - how are your  going?
Michelle - all sounds good  

Have a great weekend xxxxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

WooHoo angel thats great news. Tuesday will be here before you know it. So pleased that all went well, been thinking of you all day. Jeleous that you have EC on tues tho, mines not till friday    gonna be about a week behind you now. Wishing you all the luck in the workd hun   

Footsie - I didnt feel anything till about day 5/6, now i feel loads. You will be fine hun. x

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Angel, things are really moving now, good luck

Stimming is going ok with me, day 4 today and got niggles in my ovaries, belly feels tight and I get the odd wave of nausea (better keep an eye on that incase it's gets more constant). Lying flat in bed inuncomfortable as my belly feels tight and it doesn't seem to want to stretch anymore to lie flat. Todays injection hurt only because i think hubby was getting too close to my belly button area. Go back on Wenesday for another scan.

Hope the rest of you are all coping with stimming xx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Michelle, thank you for your good wishes - friday is not too far behind so almost still cycling together  

DHC - i was ok with the injections until day 4 and was very nauseous and tried to still work without mentioning it, was so hard! But from day 6 i have felt ok but my tummy has been bloated and dull aches in each side with a few niggles. I actually look a bit pregnant lol!
Its funny you say about the injections as the first 5 days were absolutely fine but the last couple, its really stung. Maybe our tummys get more sensitive?  

Have a nice evening - thank goodness its friday   

xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I had a row with my DH yesterday and told him he was unsupportive and he actually told me he doesnt think the IVF will work so doesnt want to think or talk about it!! Well that made me really upset - he has since apologised but i wont forget what he said!

I have had my nurse call today and my EC time on Tuesday is 11am but semen thing at 9am so will be there all morning. I didnt realise i had to do BOTH injections tonight!! One at 6pm and one at 10.15pm  Do i still put the HCG in my tummy?  The nurse ended up ringing my DH and didnt even ask for me!!

I am really worried now-i have heard at BRMC they dont use ultrasound during ET! How on earth can they not use an ultrasound to guide the catheter!!!!!! I have a retroverted cervix and have had 3 ectopics so i am really nervous now! I thought they had to put the embryos in the centre of the uterus so based on the fact all women have different shaped and sized bits, how can they know where it is going?! I am going to call Bristol tomorrow and ask how they do it!

Good luck for any scans tomorrow and hope everyone has enjoyed today?

I have really painful, niggley ovaries but obviously thats a good thing! Cant believe a drug free day tomorrow YAY!

Ive been naughty - i have self-certified all next week telling my manager i am having a laproscopy and gynalogical procedure - he is a bloke and didnt dare ask any more lol! I also have the following two weeks A/L so not back to work until the 26th!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Angel, they don't use u/s at my ET's either, they do a trial run to get the right cathether (I have a bend in my cervix that makes it difficult for the standard cathether to pass through so a softer one has to be used.)


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Angel - Sorry about the row you had with DH, he is prob protecting himself and trying not to get his hope up to much, but in the process shot his mouth off before really thinking about what he said. Men hey    
Good luck tuesday hun    i cannot help with you your questions as this is all new to be too, but hope you get some answers and your mind gets put at ease. Im sure all will be fine, they have done this a million times before so it works somehow. 
I have been signed off work from the 25th aprill to the 7th may, i finish work on thursday coming (as i work in a school) for easter holiday for 2 weeks then take the other 2 weeks, so 4 weeks in total. Might be cheeky but i dont care.

DHC - Good luck for wednesday hun. Hope your not feeling to bad.

Footsie - Hope your well hun

AFM - My ovaries have been quite painfull today, about to have a bath to see if that helps a bit. 

xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Just thought i would jet you know, went for scan this morning and they have brought EC forward to wednesday. So have trigger shot today. Still have over 20 follies but 18 very good ones ranging from 17mm to 23mm. Im in a lot of pain at the mo so im just ready now to have them out!

xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Woo hoo Michelle - you are only a day behind me!! ;

I rang the nurse at Bristol today about me doing both injections on the same day and she said that is perfectly correct and the reason they ask you to do the Gonal-F as normal is to top-up on follies! Blimey my belly is so bloated, there better be loads in there! She said the only reason they may not ask someone to do it the same day as the HCG is if there is a risk of too many. She also said not all clinics do it this way.

I also asked about the ET being done blind and she said research has been done and there is no evidence that using an ultrasound provides better results! Apparently they use a mark catheter and the shape (being retroverted like me) makes no difference once inside.

Thanks for any advice you ladies gave me - feel much better about it now  

Am a little worried i havent been scanned since Friday! I had 3 lead follies @ 17mm and have done 3 more stimm injections since then and i was told once they reach 23mm they are not used! Hope my good ones are not wasted 

This is a good week for most of us and lots of good things will happen   Hope you other ladies are doing well?

xxxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow.......so much has happened in the last few days!

Angel - Great news about EC tomorrow, I hope they get lots of eggies! Goddluck hun and will be thinking of you.

Michelle - That's wonderful babe. I can't believe how fast its all gone! Sounds like you've got a good there! All the best and can't wait to hear how many eggs they will get!

DHC - Hope you are well hun and the nausea is wearing off.

AFM, had my scan this morning and it looks like am not responding well to the drugs as all I had was 4 follies on my right ovary (2 were over 10mm and 2 were under) and 2 (1 over 10mm and the other one was under) on the left. I was quite disappointed and I asked the doctor if they would increase my Gonal F does (currently on 300iu) but she said that they would call this afternoon after checking the bloods. Just hoping and praying that they grow and I have a few more by my next scan on Friday.

Have a good day ladies
xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Footsie,

I am so sorry to hear your follies arent quite responding as well as hoped - hopefully the nurse will up your dose later and this will have a great improvement! I am sure by Friday and with an increase in dose, there will be a significant difference. My fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Angel

How are you feeling about EC tomorrow? I bet its a mixture of emotions, excitement & anxiety all at the same time! I can't wait to hear how it will go and I hope that all goes well for you.

The nurse who took my bloods seemed to think that I have nothing to worry about, so am trying to be positive. I always knew i wouldn't get many eggs as I have a low AMH but I thought i would respond better than this! 

Just so excited for you and Michelle and cant wait to hear your news tomorrow and Wednesday!


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Angel - Glad you got some answers hun and that your more at ease. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Footsie - Sorry that your not responding as well as you were hoping too. The follies you have seem to be doing great tho. Most of mine were at 10mm untill todays scan. Keeping everything crossed for you hun    

xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Well i had EC today and all went well and the staff were amazing.

Didnt feel a thing or remember anything and got 12 eggs! Does anyone know if that is good or not? Lady next to me got 20!

i asked if they were all mature eggs and the embryologist stated they had all been fertilised at 1pm and they could not tell until tomorrow but ring me at 9ish on Thursday! i thought they could only use mature ones!!?

How are you Footsie and Michelle - do you both have a scan tomorrow? If so all the best of luck xxxxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Angel, that's   ! 12 is a a very good number and above average! It sounds like they were all mature too and hopefully you will get a good fertilisation rate. 
I am surprised though that they can't let you know tomorrow as usually fertilisation happens overnight! Ah they probably want to grade them first (on day 2) that's why they are leaving it until Thursday. Well done girl and am so pleased for you   
Michelle - Good luck for tomorrow hun. Hope EC is painless for you and they get a good number of juicy eggies   

DHC - Hope you well babe.  

I had a phone call yesterday from a nurse at the clinic who told me to lower my dose to 225iu (Gonal F). She said that the doctor had decided to lower it as they were worried I might over stimulate from the bloods they took but am confused as when I had the scan I only had were 6 follies. Is it possible to OHSS with very few follies?


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Angel - WOOHOO 12 is a great number! Glad it all went well, i hope i have such a good EC tomorrow. So pleased for you hunni x

Footsie - I dont know much about the ins and outs of OHSS but im sure the clinic know what they are doing. Do you know what your bloods were? Mine were over 4000 and reseach i have done on google said that anything over 4000 is quite bad but my clinic said that the numbers were great. This whole IVF thing confuses me   

xxx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Angel- 12 is fab and they must have all been mature cos they can only work with mature ones.I got 11 and 8 were mature so 12 is brill.
Footsie-your e2 levels must have been high therefore even a small amount of follies would still mean a risk of ohss.They reckon that an egg is about 1000 .All clinics differ as yous have probably found out along the way.My e2 levels were 47000 and i didnt have 47 eggs therefore i was at risk and coulnt have fresh transfer. All frozen (5) on day 3.


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Morning ladies,

Thanks Iconn, i thought that - i was quite confused   as i assumed they would only fertilise mature eggs! What is your next step if all were frozen - when can you have ET?

Michelle - thinking of you, looking forward to hearing your news later today! 

Footsie - i am sure the nurses know what is best for you but i know its scary and the internet has so much conflicting information. Keep positive hun but call the ivf nurse - i did the other day twice and chatted to her. Write some stuff done to go through with her. You must to put your mind at rest - do it now! Let us know later.

AFM - well i am anxious and stressed about tomorrow - yes they call on day 2 so they are graded but its soooo hard!  had a dream they all dyed last night! Need to perk up and feel positive myself!

Enjoy this gorgeous day everyone xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all, just a quicky. EC was the worst thing i have ever been through, sedation didnt work for me and was screaming the whole way through    But out of that i got 18 eggs. Clinic phoning me tomorrow to tell hany many have fertilised.
In a lot of pain right now so going to rest up.

take care all xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Michelle,

OMG that sounds awful - you poor thing! Do they not give you an anesthetic, i was put to sleep! Not a general but a light anesthetic - didnt feel or remember a thing!

18 is amazing - well done hun  

My clinic dont phone until day 2 (tomorrow) as they like to wait until the eggs can be graded  

Take it easy tonight xxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Angels, 12 eggs is amazing xx

Michelle, so sorry that you found it a horrible experience, 18 eggs is WOW !!

AFM I have 10 potential egg bearing follies, they will ring me tomorrow to confirm final scan (either Friday or Saturday) and I've managed to get signed off work for 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey all,


Michelle - Sounds like you had such a terrible time! Am so sorry about the pain but congrats on the lovely 18 eggs and fingers crossed you will get lots of  top grade embies from them. For now just rest drink plenty of water and eat lots of protein.  
Angel - How you hun? Hope you have great news tomorrow  

DHC - That's good news on the follies. You lucky thing getting signed off for the 2ww! I have to take annual leave and the most I could take is only a week as my boss couldn't let me take any longer as some else in the office is off.

Iconn - Thanks for the info on E2 levels as I were not aware that the levels could be too high regardless of the number of follies!



  to you all


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Morning all  

DHC - i am glad you have been signed off hun, i am off too and it is definitely better - i am a nervous wreck, couldnt be at work!! Great news on your follies  

Michelle - how are you feeling this morning hun? x

Footsie - how are you today?

Just to let you know i have had my call this morning and my heart was in my mouth!! I have 9 embryos fertilised!!  2 @ A/B, 4 @ B and 3 @ B/C. Means absolutely nothing to me as usual lol!!

It looks like, unless 3-4 advance overnight, i will be having a 3 day transfer tomorrow. I really wanted a blasto transfer because of my age but i am still very pleased   

xxxxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Angel - Great news about you 9 hunni. I have no idea about grading either. Good luck tomorrow   

DHC - Well done on the follies hun. Im have also been signed of work, and with half term i dont go back to work till the 9th may   

Footsie - Good luck at your scan tomorrow hun 

AFM - Got phonecall, OH took it, i was a nervous wreck. Out of the 18 eggs, 14 have fertilised! So we are hopefully going to blast for transfer on monday. They are giving me another phonecall tomorrow to tell me how their doing. Im still in a lot of pain and walking like john wayne    OH is doing everthing for me, bless him xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Michelle,

Well done hun that is amazing news! My pain was terrible for 2 days but a little better today   Great news you can go to blast    

I wish i wasnt told blasts are better at my age and that i would need 6 embryos to consider it at good grades.

I do have 6 embies at A/B & B but the embryologist thinks it looks like a 3 day transfer tomorrow, i guess they want 6 @ A-A/B? - must admitt i feel a little disheartened as i was told a blast transfer gives an extra 10% success rate so at my age that is better for me. I could push for the 5 day but i think i should take the professional advice - what do you think ladies?

There is a slim chance they could advance tonight and i get 6 @ A/B but that would be a miracle i expect!!  Dont know why but feel a little worried now, suppose its cos i had my heart set on blasts 

xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Michelle, Angel thats wonderful news on your fertilisation! I am keeping everything crossed for you both that you get to blast stage.


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Angel -    As this is my first and that i know nothing about grading im not sure if i could give you any advice. I supose when it comes down to it you have the trust the embryologist. There maybe a slightly higher chance with blast but how many have worked on day 3, loads. You still have a good as chance as anyone of it working. Try not to stress to much hunni, i know thats easier said than done, im still worried that i may not progress to blast and that i may lose them all, but we have to be positve    xxx

Footsie - Thanks hunni    xxx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Lots of good newz on here today.
Angel-I saw the dr on monday and i can have my fet in june. I have 5 so hope they can survive the thaw.On day 3 they were:1x8 cell,2x9 cell,1x10 cell and 1x13 cell (iasked my clinic what they thought of the 13 cell and they said its brill cos i thought it was growing too fast but they said its good-what do i know and that was a top cons)They are all grade a (grade a is the best in our clinic) as dh says though its not all numbers and grades its if you carry full term pregancy that counts.


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Morning all,

Iconn - 5 is amazing and what fantastic grades!  

Well i have just had a call and i am having a day 3 transfer today at 12!! They also offered me assisted hatching as i am 38 so i said yes! Hope ive made the right decision!!

The embryologist asked me about freezing as i only have 2 grade B's to do this - my DH says no but i am not sure!! Help - what are your thoughts?

He says 2 is not alot and says its not worth it but want if i dont and this cycle isnt successful - its my only fresh one!!

Footsie - good luck with your scan today x
Michelle - when is your ET hun?


Any tips for ET? 

I hope everyone else is well and feeling positive?

xxxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

P.S Michelle are you still walking like John Wayne?? x


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

angel - Good luck today hun, very exciting! As for freezing the remaining 2, you should do what you feel is right. Cant remember if you said, but are you having one or two put back?

AFM- Im still a bit sore, feels like i have been crushed or been working out for a whole week, im just full of muscle ache. Im praying im not getting OHSS. The clinic never metioned that they were concerned so im seeing that as a good thing.
Well i got the phonecall this morning and my 14 are still going strong, im having transfer at 2.30 monday. Hope they stay strong over the weekend   

xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Footsie - Good luck at your scan today (you may have already had it)    xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey all,

Michelle -Am so sorry you are in a lot of pain, hopefully you will feel better soon. Its brillant news that your embies are going to blast. All the best with ET on Monday, I will be thinking of you.

Angel - Congrats on being PUPO. I hope the 2ww goes quick for you. Michelle is right with regards to the freezing as its an individual choice. I personally I would probably freeze the 2 embies as back-up in case the cycle didn't work and I could do FET. 

AFM, I have been for a scan today and its good and bad news. The good news is that I now have 15 follies (8 left, 7 right) and the bad news is that the follies are still small and not ready for EC on Monday. I had 5 at 16mm, 4 at 12mm and the rest were below 10 and my lining was 12.7mm. I am now worried that while the follies are taking their time growing my lining is getting too thick! Anyway, I have another scan on Monday and the doctor thinks i will be ready for EC on wednesday. 

Have a good day ladies
xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Footsie - Your scan is not that bad hun, dont worry. On one of my scans, i had a couple at 15mm then the rest were around 10mm -11mm, and i started to worry abit, but 3 days later i had loads at 17mm and over and was ready for EC! Also your lining im sure will be fine, not sure what the cut of point is but im sure its around 18mm, and i really doubt yours will grow that much. Once again mine was 11.1mm on one scan then 13mm 3 days later. I know its hard not to worry hun, its all i have done, but keep thinking positive


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Footsie ~ a lot can happen in 3 days, mine have grown quite well in the space of 2 days


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

DHC - Hows it all going hun? xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

XxMichellexX said:


> DHC - Hows it all going hun? xxx


Good news, another couple of follies have been found. The Dr who is going to be doing my ec did my scan today and she did say my left super active ovary is quite high up and they will do their very best to get to all the follies (she said they were all nice and juicy  )but they may have to abandon some if it becomes a bit dangerous. She even said there may be more follies on it but she couldn't quite see them as my bladder wasn't quite empty enough. I'm getting quite achy down there now and uncomfortable. So last Menopur tomorrow morning, trigger shot tomorrow night then I'm 2nd on the list for Monday's ec.


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

DHC - Thats great news hun! I have everything crossed for you    Look forward to hearing your news on monday x


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Morning all, 

Michelle good luck with your ET tomorrow  

Just a quickie as off out now but i just wondered how you all are?

xxxxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

well im home and PUPO! They were running just over an hour late, not great with a full bladder







so transfer was a tad uncomfy.

hope all are well xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

congrats on being pupo Michelle

AFM Not good news I'm afraid. The procedure went well this morning but there  were no eggs in the 9 follicles they went into. If I was a dog they  would have shot me by now. I feel like I have been dropped from a great  height and shattered into a million pieces. I don't know where to begin  in trying to gather up these pieces and put them back together. I don't  know when I'll come back to work, going to stay off on the sick for now  (well my gp has signed me off until the 27th). I think we're going back  over there later this week to see someone to discuss the whole event,  possibly with the Prof who I met today. I'm just going to have to take  each day as it comes and decide on the next step....possibly donor eggs  for the next attempt.


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh DHC - i am so sorry, i really dont know what to say as i nothing i say will make you feel any better   I feel so sad for you and have some understanding of how you are feeling and realise how desperately sad you must feel right now.

All i can say is i hope the appt brings some hope. Take good care of yourself - lots of love and hugs Angel


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

DHC - Im so so sorry hunni    wish there was more i could do or say. Stay strong hun   

xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

DHC - I am so sorry hun. Its so unfair you going through all this for nothing! Hope you and DH can comfort each other at this difficult time.   
Michelle - Congrats on being PUPO. I hope the 2ww goes quick for you!   
Angel - Hows the 2ww going hun? Hope alls ok and not driving you mad yet!   

AFM, I did my last jabs for Burserelin and Gonal F today at 6pm and just waiting to do my trigger shot at 10.30pm with EC on Wednesday morning at 8.00am. I had my last scan this morning and I have around 11 follies all between 16 - 24mm and my lining was great at 11mm. I must admit am a bit nervous with what happened to DHC with regards to follies as I didn't think any one could have that many empty follies! Life can be cruel sometimes! I am so sorry again DHC.


Have a good night all
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Footsie, don't let my experience worry you about your ec. good luck for tomorrow xx

I just wish I knew why this had happened to me, have i run out of eggs, I am now menopausal, did the low dose hcg mess it up. Hubby was nice last night when I mentioned possibly using donor eggs in the future, I said it would cost a lot more because as well as paying for my drugs I have to pay for the donors treatment (never understood that as the donor get her share of eggs as well), but hubby said he didn't care how much it would cost and that even though it would be a donor egg I would still be the one hopefully carrying a baby and giving birth to it.


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks DHC. 

What made me worried is the fact that I have a low AMH which is an indication of a low ovarian reserve. I am trying to think positive and hoping and praying that tomorrow goes ok.
Its so good that you have support from your hubby and he is understanding with regards to donor eggs as I think some would find it hard to get their head around it including my DH who says he wouldn't consider it! Good luck and I hope you get some answers at your appt.

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

We've got an early review appointment booked for Thursday, hubby has also said he wants to start again straight away, which I will agree to do only if we can gets some answers. What I really need now is a holiday, I don't care where just anywhere with a nice spa


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Hi DHC - your words yesterday made me cry, i felt so desperately sorry for you and it bought it home to me what a gruelling, cruel process we are all going through. And some of us, time and time again  

I am glad you have an appt already and i agree with you - you need some clear understanding on why there were no eggs in your many follies. I am very pleased for you that your DH is fully supportive and understanding and wants to start asap   Wishing you lots of love and luck honey   

Footsie - lots of luck for your EC, your follies and lining sound amazing  

Michelle - Yey you are PUPO   just two weeks of hell now lol! I am on day 7 and its doing my head in!! I didnt need a full bladder luckily - that would have been tricky!

AFM - Just niggly tummy but feeling ok in myself, just want to know now 

xxxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Footsie - Hope all went well today hun x


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Morning all,


Sorry I have been awol for the last few days just been trying to keep busy as I was so nervous about EC. Anyway I had EC yesterday and I found the procedure not painful at all and the sedation wore off soon so I wasn't groggy! They collected 15 eggs and I have just had a phone call to say 8 have fertilised. I was a bit disappointed at first as I thought we would get more embies but also hoping that fertilisation has been the cause of our infertility all along as we are unexplained and if that's the case then the problem has been eliminated! I am having ET on Saturday at 9.00 am so now just    that my embies grow and grow.

Michelle - How are you hun? hope you are taking it easy and visualising your embie snuggling in     
Angel - Hope you are well lovely. Have you got any symptoms? When is your OTD?    

DHC - Good luck with our appointment today and I hope you get some answers as to what went wrong.   


xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Footsie - Great news hun! So pleased EC went well for you. Come on embies grow grow   

DHC - Good luck today hun. Really hope you get some answers!

Angel - How are you feeling?

AFM - Well i have lost all PMA! Convinced its not worked. Really have to pull myself togetherx

xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Footsie - there is great hun, 8 lil embies and you will be PUPO tomorrow!! So exciting   My OTD is 21st!

Michelle - i am feeling just like you today, very down and negative. Apparently the HCG shot wears off about day 10 which mine is today and that hits you emotionally! So scared to test on thursday that i will not do it until my DH insists!

DHC - how did your appt go yesterday hun, i hope it left you feeling hopeful? xxx

AFM - not feeling the best but busy decorating but mind wonders a lot to visions of that negative result   not feeling very hopeful   Sorry to bring negative vibes

xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a lovely chat with Dr Moorby at the clinic yesterday. She was so upset that couldn't give us a reason for what happened. She said the hcg dose shouldn't have caused it as ladies with lots more follies have no trouble with it, but if I was to stay with them for ivf #4 then she would be happy to double the dose again as well as the 4 amps of Menopur as that bit of it seemed to work. I did ask was it possible that eggs were still firmly attached in the follicles and she said yes, there was a possibility that the egg could have got trapped as the follicle was deflating as it was being drained and that in the future they could double drain the follies (think that means they give them another flush out). I've managed to get an amh blood test done (on the nhs), she said that wouldn't give an answer either but I said I just wanted to know what level it was so I could decide if we are going to continue, going to take around a month to get the results back as the bloods have to be sent to Glasgow. And as for egg donor/sharing, the waiting list at my clinic is 5 years, possibly longer. She said we were not to consider that yet, wherever we decide to go, and my embies from previous tx's have been excellent. She did say total empty follicle syndrome is very rare and that I shouldn't let the fact that I have suffered from it once put me off any future tx's. I did walk out of the clinic feeling a bit more positive. So it appears that my body CAN and WILL produce good eggs that do turn into gorgeous embies, just not this time.


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

DHC - your appt yesterday sounds very positive and the Dr appears to have really gone indepth about what has happened and what are the future plans. It is great that she hasnt given up on you producing your own embies   - that is fantastic news and obviously your preferred choice before you even consider egg donation. As the Dr said, you have managed to produce great embies before and can definitely achieve it again  

I wish you lots of luck and success and pray it works out for you honey - big hugs from me    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

aaawww thank you Angel xxxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey all,


I had ET yesterday and two embies were put back. The transfer went well and the dr said that my lining was perfect and the embies looked very good. 1 was grade 1 and at 8 cells and the other was grade 1-2 also at 8 cells. I have however been in a lot since Thursday night (EC was wed morning) and the pain just seems to get worse! I am now worried that it might be OHSS as I have some of the symptoms but not all. My stomach is so bloated, abdomen hurts so much and I have shooting pains in my ovaries especially the left on which had more eggs. I called my clinic this at 6.00am this morning and the nurse advised me to take paracetamol and lots of fluid and if the pain persists I should go to A&E. I am also worried about my embies which were only put in yesterday and that's the only thing stopping me going to A&E as they might give me stronger medication which could affect them.


hope you are all well.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Footsie ~ congrats on being pupo. Please keep an eye on your symptoms for possible ohss, if they get any worse please go to A&E.


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks DHC
How are you hun? Glad the appointment went well on Thursday and it all sounds very positive.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks Footsie, think it's only now the reality of last Monday is hitting me. I need to think positive for the next attempt


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

fOOTSIE-your embies will be fine,hon,but make sure you look after yourself.Get yourself to a&e if your symptoms are persisting.Best to nip these things in the bud so you wont have to be given stronger ,meds as youve stated, though theyll probs just rehydrate you and give you pain relief such as paracetamol, but youll have the added extra of a nurse and doc to monitor you.Dont resist and put up with it, go....
But you and the others well done on being pupo


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Footsie - congratulations on being PUPO and it sounds like your ET went well   but as DHC says, if your pain gets worse, go straight to A&E. I have read that OHSS does not affect pregnancy so look after yourself hun xx

DHC - Keep positive hun, i know thats a lot easier said than done of course, but there is hope that with the correct treatment for you, you will get what you deserve i am sure  

Hi iconn, how are you? 

AFM - trying to feel positive but very hard. 3 full days for me to go and i cant bear it!    Dreading thursday but also just want to know and get it over with!

Needing some PMA desperately!

xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Angel, sending you some pma


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Footsie, how are you feeling this evening? Even though I ended up with no eggs (therefore no embies) I still suffered badly during the week with very mild ohss symptoms and they were not nice, got so bad the pain woke me up in the night and I could barely stand up straight, and I had the worst dizziness ever yesterday, so if you 're feeling even worse than that please go get yourself checked out. One very good tip is to keep yourself fully hydrated.


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all

DHC - Your appt sounded very positive hun. Wishing you all the best on your next go    x

Footsie - YEY for being PUPO! I was in alot of pain after EC and still after ET but on day 3 after transfer all of the pain and most of the bloating went away, but please if it gets worse hun get yourself down A&E hun x

Angel - I havent got much PMA for myself but i have boat loads for you hun      how are you feeling anyway? x

AFM - Well as i just said i have no PMA. When i went in for ET they said that if you get PG that OHSS comes back, well mine has gone and is looking like it is not coming back. Its been replaced by lots of AF cramps instead. I caved this morning (I KNOW I KNOW) and it was BFN, was thinking something would show up now especially as i had blast. Im such a ****    

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Michelle. step away from the pee sticks, it is way too early to test, sending you lots of  pma as well


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Michelle - THIS IS ME SHOUTING AT YOU, DO NOT TEST, ITS WAY TOO EARLY AND YOUR NATURAL HCG HAS TO INCREASE DAILY SO AROUND YOUR OTD, IT WILL MUCH MUCH MORE RELIABLE!!!! You are very naughty!! Ignore that test and DONT do again until OTD!!!

DHC - thanks for the PMA! Feel a little better today but sick with worry 

Footsie - how are you feeling hun? Any better?

AFM - as i said, sick with worry but hanging in there!! 

xxxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Evening ladies,

DHC - How are you babe? Hope you are feeling more positive and getting ready for your next tx. I know its easier said than done but one way or another we are all going to be parents some day soon! It's just that for us it's taking longer than other people who do not have fertility problems!   
Angel - I hope you are feeling better hun and have got your PMA back! Will be thinking of you Thursday morning and please let us know how it goes. I have a very good feeling about this    
Michelle - Stay away from the pee sticks sweetie  . You tested way too early and the HCG wouldn't have been detected on HTP yet!!! I am sending you some     

Iconn - Thanks for the advise hun. When are you starting FET?

AFM, I've still got pain in my ovaries but nowhere as bad as it has been the last few days so I think am over the worst! I am only 3dp3dt and am already trying to look for symptoms! This 2ww is definitely the hardest part! I was supposed to go back to work tomorrow but decided to take rest of the week off as not up to it yet so going back on Tuesday next week with my OTD being 29th April (Royal Wedding) so I've got 10 days of going crazy! 
xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Footsie - Glad your feeling better hun x

Angel - Got everything crossed for you x

DHC - Hope your well x

Well im







Started AF yesterday also did a test and BFN. I knew it hadnt worked, it was just a feeling. I know my body and how i feel when i have been pg and i had none of them signs. Me and OH are upset as you can imagin and now we have to wait a whole 6 months to start next tx. We are not gonna let this beat us and are going to have a good summer and prepare for next tx. I so wasnt prepared for ivf but i feel as i have been through it now once i have a better understanding of it all and know whats to come next time. xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

*huge hugs* Michelle, I am so so sorry, take it easy xx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Michelle honey, i am so so sorry for you. I felt last night that my AF was on its way too and still do  i visit a couple of forums and yesterday a few ladies started their AF. This IVF world is so cruel and i had no idea how difficult it would be. I am sad for you and i know my words wont help much but i am sending massive love and hugs to you and your partner         

xxxxxxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Michelle, am so sorry hunni. Life can be so cruel at times! Massive hugs to you and OH       
xxx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Michelle-So sorry to hear your news hon  
Footsie-start fet in june hopefully.Glad your on the road to recovery.Got a nice break away soon the not soon after that.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I've just been looking at poems on the internet and found this one, every word is so true of the journey we are all on.....


With every tear that falls, there is a lost heart that calls.
it calls to say I'm here, don't dispair, I will come to you
when the time is right, when you least expect me and through
the quiet night open your heart to me, accept me, I will be there
in the end.
Your wait may be long, you may get frustrated by the whole
ordeal. In the end I will be real. While others around you are
succeeding your heart goes on bleeding.
I would thank you for being patient, I would thank you for
being the kind of person who shows persistance. If it were not
for this, I may never get the chance to have an existence.
In the chaos of your day, the calm of your night, let your heart
soar and take flight.
For so many tears, for so many years. You have been trying,
thinking of giving up but never doing it. In the end you just keep
on going in the hopes that I will come to you, the one who deserves
me, the one who can love me as no other can. You will be that
mother that you always wanted to be. Just you keep waiting for me.


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Omg DHC - that poem is beautiful and made me want to cry xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi ladies

Just want you to know that i had serious AF pains last night so did a test at 8pm and it was negative and on cue this morning at 7.30am she arrived. We are totally devastated and i really feel like i am grieving - IVF is the most cruel thing in the world.

I wish you all lots of luck in your journeys.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

*hugest hugs* for you as well Angel, I'm so sorry xx

Well I'll join you as my af arrived this morning at 8am, part of me is relieved as I want to put this disasterous cycle behind me.

And Angel you are right, this is a very tough, cruel journey but don't forget it is also making us stronger xx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh Angel, am so sorry hun. I woke up very early this waiting for your news and I was hoping it was a positive for you! Hugs to you hun and DH   

I have lost all my PMA this morning as I woke feeling so normal today. The pain has all gone, the bloating gone and my tummy is flat! I also found out that none of my embies were frozen so no frosties.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry to interrupt ladies but just wanted to send great big   to the both of you.  IF is cruel there's no doubt about that.

Take care

Axxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Footsie, try to keep the pma xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Angel - Im so sorry hunni    this is such a cruel journey, but we must not let it beat us just yet. Take some time hun. You have some frosties dont you? Keep in touch hun xxx


Footsie - PMA hun. I know its hard to, i was up and down like a yoyo wiht my pma.  I praying hard for you   x


DHC -    Wishing you all the best for the next tx.


Would be great if we remained in touch tho xx Big hugs to you all


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Well like a cruel twist of fate it looks like i had a chemical pregnancy after all. Did another test this morning as i didnt want any in the house and it has come up with an extremly faint line, so faint thats its barely there and OH struggled to see it. Rung the clinic and they said it sounds like a chemical. Got to do another test at the weekend and let them know on tues. I cant believe this has happend. It looks like IVF is not going to help. I have managed to do this naturaly 9 times (even tho i did get a bit further with them, but outcome the same) now its happened with IVF. Its just to cruel. I could of dealt with a BFN but now finding it hard to deal with a chemical. Why wont my body just except and keep a pregnancy !!!


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Michelle, am a bit confused hunni as if it were a chemical wouldn't you have had a BFP then bled and not the other way round? I've heard of women who have bleeds like AF and stay pregnant so surely there is hope! 
Hugs and    to us all.


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

I think what has happend is, the embie tried to implant but failed. Then i started my af and the small amounts of hcg that was produced has now only been picked up.  The other concern is that it might be ectopic. I will know more when i do the other test at the weekend.


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh......I get it now! Again, am so sorry hun


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Footsie - Hows it going hun   


Angel - how are you gettting on. Have you got your follow up.


DHC - Hows things hun.


AFM, I got my follow up on the 11th may. Just trying to think of all the questions i want to ask, been writing them down everytime i think of one. 


xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

I hope all goes well at your follow up and you get answers as to why the cycle failed. I remember you saying that you have to wait 6 months before you can try again! I dont know why there is such along wait between cycles but I really hope the next few months go quickly for you. How many NHS cycles do you get? For my area we only just one so if this cycle doesnt work then we have to pay for the next one ourselves and as we do not have much in savings we would also have to wait for about 5/6 months. I am now 11dp3dt and so far no symptons so am not optmistic but still hoping that it has worked.

Angel /DHC - Thinking of you both
xx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi footsie


Glad all is going well so far, got everything crossed for you. When's your test date?
At my clinic i get upto 6 ET, 3 fresh and 3 FET. As i had no frozen this time i have prob lost out on 1 FET but still have a good few goes left yet. Its a 6 month wait between fresh and 3 month wait for FET, think its the clinic policy. Have booked a holiday in august and planning other things to keep myself busy.


Take care xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow your clinic is generous! My clinic gives only 1 fresh and 1 FET but as i didnt get any frosties no FET if this doesnt work. OTD was supposed to be 30th April (Saturday) but because its weekend I was told to go a day early on 29th April. 
Good for you on the holiday you need some thing to look forward to and it will do you good to relax before starting again! Where are you going? Are you going to ask at the follow up why your AF came before OTD? Did they give you enough progesterone support?


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes i have alot a questions and that is one of them. My AF arrived when it should of done on a normal cycle and i am concerned that progesterone was the issue. 
Going to Loch Lomond in Scotland, love that place so cant wait to go again. xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

It sounds lovely. i am sure you will have a lovely time.
What progesterone were you on? I have a luteal phase defect where by my luteal phase is about 8-9 days while it should be  12-14 days and I have always thought that this could be my problem. I took 2 cyclogest pessaries (morn and eve) for the first week of 2ww and for the second week i am taking 3 pessaries a day (1 every 8hrs).


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

I was on the Crinone gel. I know that i dont have a luteal phase defect, mine is on average 13-14 days. But still cant help having the feeling that something is wrong. I was charting, have been for 2 years, and charted the ivf cycle and my temp just didnt stay up it kept dropping. I cant help get the feeling tho that the only answer im going to get is 'we dont know' as that is the same answer i have had for the last 12 years. It tried to work as i did get a postive pg test, 2 of them.  Just have to wait for follow up, cant come soon enough x


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

I am sure you will get the answers. Have you thought of immune testing? For me if this cycle doesnt work, I will look into getting my immunes tested before my next cycle.


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say hello and good luck to Footise  

My consultant is on annual leave so god knows when my follow up is!!

Im writing to complain to my clinic anyway as i have a retroverted cervix cervial erosion and when i told my ET nurse she didnt know either terms and i have since found out from other ladies, that they should have performed a mock transfer when they carried out EC!!!

Not happy at all!!

This time last week i had just got my negative result - worst time of my life  

xxxx

p.s how are you DHC?


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Ladies, I'm still here, have just had a busy few days at work (amazing how no-one does anything for you whilst you're off sick for 2 1/2 weeks), will catch up properly with you all over the next few days. i might be going camping on Saturday for a night just to get away from it all. Always thinking of you all xx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Just checking in to see if there is new from footsie? But not yet.....  


Hope all are well xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey all,

Hope you are all ok.

Its a BFN for me. AF arrived on Thursday morning just two days before OTD. As you can imagine we are both devastated. I just feel so sad and angry at how cruel life is! This past 12 months have been the worst of my life and I just thought that finally something good was going to happen for us. My mum had her fingers amputed last September after she developed gangrene and up to this day she's still in a lot of pain. Then last November my 18yr old nephew who was like a son to me was tragically killed by a train at a level crossing and our family especially his mum and my nieces and nephew are all grief stricken. I just cant stop crying and seeing my hubby so sad just breaks my heart as I feel I have let him down. This was our one and only NHS cycle so we have to save up to pay for another cycle as at the moment we do not have the money. 

I just feel low right now and I cant see light at the end of the tunnel. I am so sorry for the moan.


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Footsie,

I am so so sorry for you - i know how you are feeling but i am also sorry for the devastation you and your family have gone through. (I also have amputated fingers). I am still feeling so low and today i have cried again. It definitely takes time and is gradually is getting easier - look after yourself and your DH xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Footise - i just want to add that the feeling of letting your DH down is exactly what i feel like. I have two children already and he has none and he is sacrificing having children being with me. You are not letting him down, you are in it together. You are doing everything you can and i pray one day you get your dreams.

I have gone through 3 operations and IVF and its still not working for me but i know its not my fault either but i am always saying sorry to him so i understand what you feel xxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

*hugs* Footsie, I am so so sorry sweetheart xx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Footsie - So sorry hunni    Take some time with your DH. 


Its been a rough few months for all of us but i do really hope that things change, and one day we will get our little ones that we deserve. 


Sending you all big big hugs    xxx


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys your support means a lot to me.
Hopefully we will all achieve our dreams of completing our families one day.
xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey all


Just wanted to know how you were all getting on? x
I have had my follow up and will be starting round 2 in September.
Take care xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

That's great news Michelle, make sure you enjoy the summer and get yourself emotionally and physically prepared for the next round.


----------

